

Ask HN: ethics questions in HCI design? - jonmrodriguez
http://www.quora.com/What-could-be-the-ethical-or-moral-issues-involved-with-Human-Computer-Interaction
(I didn't ask the question, but I saw it and thought it was interesting enough to write an answer and solicit more.<p>Does that still go with the "Ask HN" monicker?)
======
kls
I posted the same link over there: <http://wiki.darkpatterns.org/Home> this is
a great resource for learning how the UX can be used to manipulate users.

